
How the collaborative Internet shapes technologies of the future (Niklas Zennstroem, Skype) - bootload
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/6729509.stm
======
brezina
Another example of the Joost marketing machine. We can all learn from Nik Z.

